# hi, im new



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

hi, i havent recently started and i was wondering how do i get access to see off topic adult 18+?


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

i also cant spell and meant to say i HAVE recently joined


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, just go to the 'join' group area and follow the instructions. As soon as you are approved you will have access 

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

are you mad though.. the place is for the very thick skinned!


----------

